# 2020 USA Tax Refund



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

March-2021: Prepaid $5,000 (against expected owing for 2020 tax return)
Oct-2021: Efiled my 2020 tax return (expected refund $300 + prepaid $5k = total expected $5,300)
Nov-2021: Received refund $300 (didn't receive $5k)
Jan-2022: Received interest $25 (against $5k)

Spoke to my CPA, others have complained the same and he suggested to call IRS but I gave up after being on hold over 2 hours (several attempts). Anyone else having same issue and any tips how to request a refund?

Thanks.
Miky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This, from an article in the NY Times earlier this month:


> The Internal Revenue Service will kick off the approaching tax season *with a backlog of at least 10 million unprocessed returns from last year,* according to a new report by the national taxpayer advocate.


But search on whatever your preferred US news source is and you'll find corroboration of this and all sorts of other problems the IRS is having, since they were charged with paying out the "Covid payments," the Child Credit payments and are desperately short of both personnel and funding. The IRS is only answering something less than 40% of the calls it gets (shortage of personnel) and with the new tax season starting today (for 2021 returns) they are saying to expect delays.


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@miky348 -- There was another poster in the same boat as you, a couple of weeks ago. I myself only got a "partial" refund. I'm in the same boat, but not nearly your numbers. I've sent a paper query to the IRS, with zero response. As you, I have failed to connect by telephone. If I haven't received the remainder of my refund soon, I'll just add the credit to my 2021 return (I've checked and my funds are listed as a credit on my IRS transcripts for 2020.) The only other option I can recommend is to contact your IRS taxpayer advocate. Taxpayer Advocate | Internal Revenue Service We had a member that had a similar issue last year, and had his refund in less than a month after contacting them (if I was talking bigger numbers, I'd also use them.) Cheers, 255


----------

